# City of New Orleans



## Steve4031 (Jan 21, 2005)

This trip report is late . . . but in the grand tradition of railroading better late than never applies here.

One of the best parts of teaching are the three day weekends that occur throughout the year. After experiencing a political train wrect at my school (It felt like I was in the cab when we went on the ground  ) I was not very happy to say the least. On at least two occassions the social worker counseled me to "Do something you like" or "Pray". Well . . . I took her advice. I booked a round trip from Chicago to New Orleans on 59 and 58. I would depart on Friday, October 8, and return on Sunday, October 10. For 360 bucks, I had a round trip in a sleeper. I was ready to railroad.

This was one of the best starts to a trip. After a rough day at work, I shot out the door at 2:51 and went home. After a quick shower and double checking my packing list, I drove to Ron of Japan, a Japanes restaurant in Chicago, to have dinner with my girl friend. Ron of Japan is our favorite restaurant. After a lobster tail dinner (nope, no diner tonight) and a great time with my girlfrined, it was off to Union Station.

I arrived at CUS about 7:20, parked my car in the garage, and headed for the Metropolitan lounge. As I entered the lounge, they were making the announcement for the sleeping car passengers.

I was in the transition sleeper, but do not remember the room number or car number. I was in the room that was located near the top of the stairs. If I remember correctly, there was more than one shower. The front half of the car was revenue, the rest was for the crew. The crew areas, including shower, were clearly marked. The passenger shower was on the upper level at the front end of the car. It seemed identical to showers on other superliner sleepers except that it was on the upper level.

We pulled out of Union station on time. After entering the IC main (now CN) we ran on the left hand track as far as the junction where the South Shore branch leaves the main line. Then we crossed back over onto the right hand track after meeting a freight.

Here are some time keeping notes:

dp homewood 854 ar 9 minutes early

ar memphis 6am 27 min early

dp memphis 650 am ot

ar greenwood 925 25 minutes late

ar yazoo city 1055 am 64 minutes late

ar jackson 1200pm 40 minutes late

ar hammond 213 pm 39 minutes late

The run into New Orleans was dramatic. A series of storms had been through the area in previous days, and flooding was evident around Pas Manchac and along the shores of Lake Ponchartrain. I had noted these storms in internet weather reports, but had not really worried that much. As noted above, were less than an hour late into New Orleans.

In New Orleans, I found out a Tropical storm was do to make landfall in the early morning hours. Do to the recent hurricanes in Florida, I spent a nervous 5 minutes at the check in desk at my hotel asking weather related questions. Nobody seemed worried, so I didn't worry either. After a shower and a nap, I went to dinner in the french quarter. I ate at a favorite restaurnt discovered on an earlier trip, and then finished the evening of at Cafe Du Monde with a Beignet. It rained off and on, but the air was warm witha moist tropical feel to it. It was an enjoyable night to be out.

At the hotel, I again checked weather reports, and the storm was till coming in. I slept well. I woke early and called Amtrak just to see what was going on. No weather related announcements. Oh well, no excitement this trip. The weather channel reported Tornadoes to the west of New Orleans, but I got dressed and kept my appointment for an early Breakfast at brennans. As usual, the food was excellent. I walked out, and then rode the street car towards Elysian fields. It was still raining off and on, and it was strange watching the street car roll down the grassy area in the middle of the street with ribbons of WATER where the rails usually are. The soggy coditions did not appear to affect operations that much.

After the street car ride, I went to the aquarium. This was somewhat overated, but it helped kill time during brief rain squall. I cabbed it back to the hotel, and then to the train station. After briefly hanging out in the magnolia room, their was a boarding announcement for 58. I went out to board early as a sleeping car passenger, but no dice. For some reason, they boarded all the coach passengers first. Then the sleepers. I had a room on the lower level. I settled in for an ontime departure. Everything seemed routine, the sun was now out, and thoughts of the tropical storm had dissipated from my mind.

Then a brisk announcement to the affect that there was flooding around Pass Manchac, and that the train would be held in New Orleans until 6 pm. Visions of a day light crossing of the Ohio at Cairo popped into my head. I new we would be more than 4 hours late by the time we reached that point. So with some extra time, I got out and walked the train and got the consists:

engine 194

engine 842

baggage 1211

transition sleeper 39029

dining car 38008

sightseer lounge 33010

coach 31538

coach 34052

coach 34084

sleeping car 32045-I was in this car 

Then I walked in and out the station, trying to hide my smile. To be honest, I was in no hurry to get home. I recalled a converstaion from the week before with my girl friend.

"Well, 58 arrives at 9 a.m. on Monday (we both had the day off) and I'll pick you up about 10 and will go to Gurnee Mills to go shopping. 58 is ALWAYS on time I added." (In my mind I thought "that ought to do it")

Rosalyn, "You better knock on wood. Better yet make it your head. You know you want the train to be late so that you can get more for you money"

So for the first hour of our wait in New Orleans, I walked around with a smirk because I new it was my fault that we were at least going to be 4 hourst late departing. After that, I caught a cab and bought an addtional novel at walgreen and then return to the station. Made several phone calls, including one to Rosalyn. She laughted.

Dinner was served and finished before departure.

We finally departed at 7 p.m. 5 hourst late. For the first bit, the engineer really moved it as left the New Orleans areas. But progress was short lived. Here are my time keeping notes from this trip.

Dp neworleans 700 pm 5 hours 15 minutes late

815 pm cross first causeway after slow running and after wait at last siding before bayous

830 received permission to pass red

835 to 905 We wait at north end of vaneer siding waiting for freight and 59

I figure that signals must be out since I hear the dispatcher is giving sets of orders for trains to pass through vaneer siding on my scanner

915 to 930 I take a shower. I think I hhear a freightpass but still no 59.

945pm 59 passes us

1009 begin moving and then stop

1am wake up as 58 is moving slowly

110am speed across pass manchac

123am ar and dp hammond 10 hrs 25 min late

130 stops north of station

to meet freight then backs up to switch to other track with my car spotted in front of station for 2nd stop in hammond

dp Hammond 145 10 hrs 58 late

410 am ar jackson 10 hrs 34 late

wait for new crew

dp Jackson 505 am 11 hrs 20 late

dp yazoo city 555 am 11hrs 09 late

dp greenwood 702 am 11 hrs 28 late

ar mempis 930 am 11 hrs 30 late

dp memphis 955 am 11 hrs 15 late

In Memphis, I call Amtrak julie predicts 530 pm ar in chicago

dp newbern 1140 am 11 hrs 18 late

ar carbondale 155 pm 10 hrs 35 late

dp carbondale 215 pm 11 hrs late

milemarker 260 at 3 pm At 79 mph were a little less than 4 hours out of Chicag. I start thinking about Monday Night Football.

Dp centralia 311 pm 11 hrs late

dp effingham 406 pm 10 hrs 46 late

dp mattoon 430 pm 10 hrs 53 late

announcement made that 30 and 48 will be held

Arrive Chicago 8 p.m., 11 hours late.

Overall, the mood on the train was not overly grim. I do not recall any passengers being too angry. At lunch, as we cross the Ohio, a college age girl on her first train ride marvels at the scenery. She is treating the delay as a grand adventure. She had chosen the train over the bus after a deadly bus crash a few days earlier. A group of African American passengers jokingly call them selves the "Greanwood 7" after their night in the Greenwood, Mississippi train station.

The crew, and CN did an excellent job under advers conditions. A new operating crew was provided shortly before departure from New Orleans to ensure that we would get to tje ject crew change point. The dining car crew provided a complimentary dinner to all passengers. The waitress cheerfully provided 2nds and 3rds to one starving coach passenger.

This was probably one of my favorite Amtrak trips because of added adventures of the return trip.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2005)

Excellent report Steve as usual. It's nice to see that there are other travelers out there who are easy going and willing to roll with the punches, since there is nothing that we the passenger can do to control the situation, and in some cases not even the T&E can control it. I really wish that there would be more people out there like yourself who won't let delays get in the way of enjoying their trip.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 21, 2005)

battalion51 said:


> Excellent report Steve as usual. It's nice to see that there are other travelers out there who are easy going and willing to roll with the punches, since there is nothing that we the passenger can do to control the situation, and in some cases not even the T&E can control it. I really wish that there would be more people out there like yourself who won't let delays get in the way of enjoying their trip.


Hey, I appreciate the compliment.

But lets be realy. With what goes on at my job, I would not have been pissed if that train had been 24 hours late. How sweat it would be to call our ditzy clerk and say, " well . . . I wont be in today. Were just pulling into and we are really late. So don't miss me too much. "  Or something like that.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2005)

I hear ya Steve. I saw some LSA jobs in Chicago a little while back, sure you wouldn't rather have one of those? :lol:


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 21, 2005)

battalion51 said:


> I hear ya Steve. I saw some LSA jobs in Chicago a little while back, sure you wouldn't rather have one of those? :lol:


Just last week I was telling someone I would rather work on the railraod. She said, "But Amtrak has no money." And I said, "Neither does the Chicago Public School system". So there.

Though I would not mind an engineers jop with certains someones on the track in front of me with my hand on the throttle . . . oh wel back to teaching.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jan 22, 2005)

Excellent report Steve! "The City" has always been one of my all time favorite runs. The scenery is not stunning on the route or anything (save for the New Orleans approach/departure) but it really has that old-school railroading feel to it...going through all the small towns, through the fields, along the dirt roads...just cruising America, you can't beat it. I'll be on 59 next week (the 26th) from CHI to NOL, as usual, looking forward to it!


----------



## rile42 (Jan 22, 2005)

Steve,

I just retired after 30 years of teaching in Ohio. I know exactly what you are talking about.

I've been planning a trip on the City for a couple of years but have not enacted on it yet......too busy with traveling the Empire Builder (three times) and the Capitol Limited to DC. Anyway, would really like to hear of places to stay in NO for a quick trip like you made. My "vacations" are on the train......not in the city if you know what I mean.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 22, 2005)

rile42 said:


> Steve,I just retired after 30 years of teaching in Ohio. I know exactly what you are talking about.
> 
> I've been planning a trip on the City for a couple of years but have not enacted on it yet......too busy with traveling the Empire Builder (three times) and the Capitol Limited to DC. Anyway, would really like to hear of places to stay in NO for a quick trip like you made. My "vacations" are on the train......not in the city if you know what I mean.


It is hard to get good rates in New Orleans. I stayed in a Marriott property on Julia Street, which is about a mile or so from the French quarter. I used reward points becuase the rate was something like 159 per night. I usuallly try to spend less than 130 a night unless it is New York.

I would check the Marriott website and see if you can get a good rate. Stay away from Mardi Gras and other celebrations. Unless you like to spend lots of mony to be around lots of other people spending lots of money to be around lots of people.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2005)

Steve4031 said:


> I would check the Marriott website and see if you can get a good rate.  Stay away from Mardi Gras and other celebrations.  Unless you like to spend lots of mony to be around lots of other people spending lots of money to be around lots of people.


Personally I'd look at the Hilton Family, as if you are a member of their Hilton Honors program, in additon to HH points you can also get 500 Amtrak GR points. It will cost you a $250 ticket on Amtrak, other than a ticket on Acela, to earn that many points. 

In the last year, I've earned almost 9,000 GR points, thanks to Hilton. Plus I've earned enough HH points for free 2 nights in their most expensive hotels, 4 nights in their cheaper hotels.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 22, 2005)

AlanB said:


> get 500 Amtrak GR points. It will cost you a $250 ticket on Amtrak...to earn that many points.


Or five $6 tickets from Milwaukee to the airport (which, by the way, opened on Tuesday, and apparently 70 passengers boarded train 334 at MKA on Thursday).


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2005)

rmadisonwi said:


> Or five $6 tickets from Milwaukee to the airport (which, by the way, opened on Tuesday, and apparently 70 passengers boarded train 334 at MKA on Thursday).


True, but even then it's like getting 30 bucks off your hotel rate. Plus you're still getting HH points.

Gee I'm starting to sound like a commercial for Hilton. Sorry, but I happen to like the brand, especially since I made HH Gold. No more commercials, I promise.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's ok. I kind of favor Marriott because they have always seemed more customer friendly than Hilton. Also, I like their buffett breakfasts better with made to order omletts or eggs.

But you are right that that 500 reward points would make a difference. I might look into that.


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 22, 2005)

Great Report! Looking forward to our trip in late Feb. to Wisconsin Dells to do some cross country skiing.  Going from Jackson, Mississippi to Chicago and then to Wisconsin Dells, WIS.


----------



## Brad 1980 (Jan 25, 2005)

We did the City of NO last feb on our way to a cruise. Excellent trip for our family of four. two standards down to no and the family bed back. family bed was a rough one but we still had a blast. This was about three weeks before the derailment in miss. Just found this site, awesume!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 25, 2005)

Steve 4031,thanks for your trip report. I, too, always enjoy your trip reports.

Your experiences reminded me of my own. That is, as to the storm conditions.

My first trip to NOL, in 1969, was on the day same day Hurricane Camille decided to arrive. Actualy she hit more around Biloxi and Gulfport but NOL got plenty of side effects. I had arrived about 9 a.m.. Was to take a day long Greyline tour and take the old pre-Amtrak Gulf Wind that night from NOL to JAX.

The hurricane changed all of that, as hurricanes can do. Wound up desperately finding a hotel room for the night and flying to Jax the next day, thus catching up with my own itinerary. This time, people at hotels were very worried, unlike your experiences.

I got the last room available at my hotel. I also recall the hotel kitchen was so overwhelmed they reverted over to cooking NOTHING BUT HAMBURGERS for efficiencies sake. (And I am sure they did not ask us how we wanted it cooked!!!)

Anyway, glad your trip was not as wrecked up as mine wound up being(i.e. the hurricane still impacted me in other ways, and, oh yes, on the way back home my train struck a car. )

Keep up the good reports, and yes, extra time on the train is really a plus for us railfans.


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 25, 2005)

rmadisonwi said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > get 500 Amtrak GR points.  It will cost you a $250 ticket on Amtrak...to earn that many points.
> ...


Is was great to here about that new station at the Milwaukee airport. Milwaukee is my home town! Anyone have any pictures or web site showing the new station? My wife and I will be passing through the new station late Feburary going up to the Dells on the EB.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 25, 2005)

RichBohlman said:


> Anyone have any pictures or web site showing the new station? My wife and I will be passing through the new station late Feburary going up to the Dells on the EB.


http://www.narprail.org/hot382.htm

You'll be passing by at about 70-79 mph, because the Empire Builder doesn't stop there.


----------



## RichBohlman (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Very Much for the site Information! Looks like a really nice addition to the airport area. I used to live near the airport on Hwy 41 and College Ave. in Oak Creek in my High School years. I'll be 57 Saturady. Where does time go! B) My wife and I will be moving to the Rhinelander area when I retire in only five more years.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 25, 2005)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Steve 4031,thanks for your trip report. I, too, always enjoy your trip reports.
> Your experiences reminded me of my own. That is, as to the storm conditions.
> 
> My first trip to NOL, in 1969, was on the day same day Hurricane Camille decided to arrive. Actualy she hit more around Biloxi and Gulfport but NOL got plenty of side effects. I had arrived about 9 a.m.. Was to take a day long Greyline tour and take the old pre-Amtrak Gulf Wind that night from NOL to JAX.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. I heard about Hurricane Camille. That was a big one, so I know you had an intersting trip. IIRC, you wrote a trip report about that trip.

What train did you take back?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 26, 2005)

Steve 4031, my itinerary was:

Chattanooga-Nashville, Greyhound bus

Nashville to New Orleans, Pan American

New Orleans to Jacksonville, National Airlines(was to have been Gulf Wind, as previously stated)

Jax to Tampa and back, Silver Star

Jax to Miami, Silver Star(was to have been Silver Meteor but everything was still screwed up from Camille,and running hours and hours late.)

Miami to Nashville, South Wind (struck a car shortly before JAX, stalled on crossing, young male driver escaped unhurt---car not recognizable)

Nashville to Chattanooga, Greyhound bus

NOTE: There was still through train service from Chatta to NOL on the Southern Railroad (from the station that is now called the "Chattanooga Choo Choo"), but I chose to go L&N via Nashville.

And, oh yes, Steve---kind of like you, the trip was actually GREAT FUN in spite of all the problems. I have such neat memories of ALL my problem trips(i.e.the N.E. blackout for one example). Once one survives such ordeals they make great memories.

Was also my only time to ride the Pan American and the South Wind, so I am most grateful for that. Amtrak was just two years away, and no more Pan Amriecan. The South Wind did survive, to be later named the Floridian, and I did ride that a couple of times. My only regret is being cheated out of the Gulf Wind (i.e. NOL to JAX) . Of course I regreted not riding the Silver Meteor but it is still running to this day, as we all know.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 26, 2005)

Bill . . . I missed the good ole days. You rode some intersting trains and routes. I'll be doing the Capitol Limited to D.C. and back tomorrow. Sort of a debreifing trip as I switch to a new school on Monday.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 27, 2005)

Two things, Steve:

1. Good luck on your #29/#30 trip, I will be tracking you.

2. Good luck on your new school assignment.

BIll


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks, the last day went pretty well. A trip report should be posted soon.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 23, 2005)

I finally got pictures uploaded, downloaded for this trip. Here it is. http://steve4031.smugmug.com/gallery/410560


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 24, 2005)

Responding to BOTH posts (City of NOL and also NYC railroading), lots of nice shots, both trips, Steve, glad you enjoyed.


----------

